# FYI - GC River Closure Letter



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Sally Jewell, Secretary
Department of the Interior
1849 C Street NW
Washington, DC 20240

Via Email October 2, 2013

Dear Secretary Jewell,

I am writing in behalf of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, and the thousands of private river runners who travel through the Grand Canyon each year. My immediate concern relates to the current and future impact of Interior's "shutdown" policy on boaters with imminent launch dates for Colorado River trips.

At present, and in each subsequent day of this shutdown, numerous private and commercial boaters are being denied access to river trip launch facilities at Lees Ferry, Arizona. This is an area managed by the National Park Service. Our representatives on site have been told that the policy requiring this closure was issued at a high level in Washington. Therefore we are calling on you to reverse this policy and allow trip rigging to resume today, and to permit long-scheduled launches of both private and commercial trips.

The reasons for doing so are simple – there is no actual resource saving involved, huge individual time and financial commitments by citizens are being squandered, and other Interior components are allowing launches on managed rivers despite the shutdown.

With regard to resource issues, the very NPS rangers who would be overseeing launch activity are being used to barricade the road to the river access point at Lees Ferry. Allowing launches would not require any manpower diversion or otherwise incur additional costs to the government. Likewise, Park-wide search and rescue personnel remain on duty to respond to emergencies that might arise involving river parties already on the river. Resumption of launch activity would not require further manpower in that segment of the Park's workforce
array.

The decision to prevent launches means that numerous individuals – who already have been issued a launch permit by the Park and who have invested large amounts of non-refundable money in a river trip (including those committed to a commercially operated trip) – are being subject to an unreasonable and logically indefensible government interruption in that trip. In some ways, this could be viewed as an unjustified seizure of their assets, since for many individuals rescheduling will not be an option. I should add that the related decision to prevent hike-in participants from joining trips at Phantom Ranch not only presents similar issues, but also creates potential trip safety issues. Participants intending to join a trip in this way may be critical replacement boat operators – substituting for others who were permitted to hike out midway through the trip.

Finally, we are reliably informed that other Interior-managed rivers not under NPS jurisdiction continue to allow launches of river trips, albeit without direct ranger participation in those launches. This is a logical and considerate method of implementing any applicable shutdown-related workforce restrictions, and we urge that process be immediately implemented at Grand Canyon as well.

Given there are less burdensome means available for Interior to comply with the terms of the current budget crisis, current policy should altered to allow launches and hike-ins for Grand Canyon river trips.

Thank you for your prompt consideration of this matter.

Sincerely,

Richard Phillips, Secretary
Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

A well written letter to the former CEO of REI. Not a bad angle . Thanks for all of your efforts on behalf of those have spent time, money and sacrifice to make their trip happen.
Best,
Captain


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

Good letter Rich.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Good letter. Completely agree on all points. If you got a grand permit, they should let you go. Got a link or email for others to send it letters? Will probably be more impactful to have more voices heard.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Great letter....catalyst for me to write one to them as well.

As a side note.....loss of access to rafting, both commercially and private trips, was mentioned on Dianne Rehm this morning. Not the Grand Canyon specifically but its likely the story they were thinking of.

Phillip


----------



## Carne Asada (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope that does some good. These people must be entitled to sue the federal government if this continues, right?


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I am outraged that our congressional "leadership" got us to this point and I would be beyond livid if I had a GC launch right now. But I totally disagree with the letter. We are all in this floundering boat together and it seems pretty selfish to single out river access to complain about. Is a government shut down ok as long as it doesn't inconvenience us? The whole point of taking a hostage is to cause as much pain to as many people as possible.

It is also important to understand that this is not Sally Jewell's decision - this and other denied services, each disastrous to someone, was given to us by our elected House of Representatives, not the NPS. They are just stuck in the bilge for an ugly ride.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Paulster,

The "shutdown" originated in Congress, and of course communications with our represtenatives is another course of action. But each Executive Branch agency has discretion in how to implement its shutdown restrictions. GCPBA's personnel on site at the entrance to Lees Ferry were told in no uncertain terms by NPS staff there that the decision to not allow access was made high in the Interior Department.

As another example of agency discretion, there is the travesty of the Centers for Disease Control shutting down its communicable disease tracking component (think virulent influenza reporting/tracking, Legionnaire's outbreaks, etc.) while continuing long-term research operations that have no immediate public health implications. [As reported last night on the CBS Evening News]

One of the keys to look at here is the differential between agencies within Interior. If across-the-board launch restrictions were required by the shutdown, then BLM would not be allowing them. Let's just hope pointing that out doesn't cause Interior to shut down the BLM to the extent they have NPS.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

It's just an effort to make it as painful as possible. We launch on Westwater all the time when the ranger isn't there. Is there someone there keeping people from launching? If they can have someone there to do that then they can have someone there to allow the launches.

What the bigger issue comes down to is that the government is worried that we, the people, will realize we don't really need all their bull crap.

DanCan


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I guess I stand corrected on who made the decision. I still think the point is that this is an incredibly painful process and to single out river runners for special treatment is not something I would expect or a choice I would make in an NPS leadership role. 
I noticed that recreation.gov is shut down and am wondering what is going on with Forest Service permitting - I assume from FS friends that are out enjoying the colors today and the local padlocked picnic areas that all recreation-based FS work is shut down.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

DanCan said:


> What the bigger issue comes down to is that the government is worried that we, the people, will realize we don't really need all their bull crap.
> 
> DanCan


I think what it comes down to is a handful of people that are willing to take the country down to prove their point. If this attitude and activity continues, river access will be the very least of our problems.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Paulster,
I don't think that anyone in this forum thinks that rafters are the only group affected. Which brings me to my next point, this is a forum.. about rafting.. and the what's happening on the Grand Canyon right now is a real shame. Outside of this circle, I'm pretty sure no one really cares about what's happening at Lee's Ferry.
Best,
Captain


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

I was supposed to be on one of the canceled trips, I have to take my vacation time now as it was already granted and can't be turned back in. Guess I have to find something else to do with my 21 days off. It didn't sink in until I had to unpack all of my gear.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Maybe there are some rivers in Canada? Their government isn't shutdown, plus I hear they've got great socialized medicine...


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

benpetri said:


> Maybe there are some rivers in Canada? Their government isn't shutdown, plus I hear they've got great socialized medicine...


October trip in Canada might be a little cold?


----------



## Beaver Whisperer (Sep 26, 2011)

benpetri said:


> Maybe there are some rivers in Canada? Their government isn't shutdown, plus I hear they've got great socialized medicine...


We have great rivers and they are flowing, but our government is shut down and we have unaffordable healthcare. Is there something wrong with this picture or have I just swam to many rapids?


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Great letter. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

duct tape said:


> October trip in Canada might be a little cold?


I know I was reaching with that one, but I had to get the health care dig somehow since all of this BS is for the noble cause of denying health insurance to the uninsured in the name of freedom, or something like that...

Still, I wonder if there are at least some backup plans that people could take advantage of if they got screwed by this? Nothing of course compares to the Grand, but if I had all of that stuff ready to go, I know i would try to find something to go run. Anyone have suggestions of unclosed rivers?


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Cataract Canyon*

Lot's of easy access points on the Colorado river around Moab...
Without a motor it wouldn't be hard to spend a couple weeks drifting down to the lake.
Maybe slip the required fee under the door at the permit office in Moab to ease your concience.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Cataract Rangers are law enforcement therefore "essential."
Probably not a good idea.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

duct tape said:


> October trip in Canada might be a little cold?


Soft Colorado boaters.....


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Soft Colorado boaters.....


Guilty as charged.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Some of the best boating I have experienced is in cold, fringe season conditions. Love Thanksgiving on the river....nothing 3 nights of thanksgiving themed meals and campfires. Granted, ice on the boats sucks


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

GCPBA RiverNews 10-5-13 - Stay Tuned: GCNP To Make Announcement Soon Concerning Status of Already Permitted River Trips Currently Unable To Launch

In a Saturday conversation with GCNP Superintendent David Uberuaga and GCNP River District Ranger Brian Bloom GCPBA learned today the Park intends to make a public statement early next week concerning the status of river trips at the Ferry currently unable to launch due to the shutdown of the Federal government.


There is no provision being considered to launch river trips before the shutdown comes to an end.


The Superintendent and Ranger Bloom have spoken with both GCPBA and the commercial outfitters seeking a fair solution as to how best accommodate river runners currently unable to launch, or who may be unable to launch later due to the continuing shutdown. 


River runners are not alone in their Grand Canyon distress. Supt. Uberuaga reported that there are more than 2,000 NPS and concessions employees at the South Rim currently out of work. 


People holding river permits will be contacted directly by the NPS outlining a series of options permit holders will have to resolve the unfortunate consequences of the shutdown.


GCPBA thanks very much the Superintendent and Ranger Bloom for working with us in their efforts to craft a fair solution to a difficult problem and for reaching out to the river community, both non-commercial and commercial. Thanks very much to the river outfitters for their cooperation in working for a solution.


When exact details become available, we'll report on the Park's proposed solution.


For GCPBA: Richard "Ricardo" Martin and the GCPBA news staff


_GCPBA Newswire and RiverNewsNotes are a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association - the leading voice for non-commercial Canyon river runners since 1996 - www.gcpba.org_


----------

